# Minor Burn-in of channel logos and sports scores



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

I watch a lot of sports and notice after watching a game on YES, for example, that the YES network scoreboard box at the top is remaining on the screen (remnants) after I change the channel. Since the scorebox is up on the screen for approx. 95% of the 3 hour game, its not surprising the remnant is lightly 'burned' in the screen.

Any idea if TV networks are aware of this issue with HDTVs. Not sure if LCDs have the same issue, but I see it on my plasma. Wondering if it is possible for networks that paste their logo in the exact same place on the screen all of the time can auto move their logo to another corner or the box with the game's score can be relocated. Maybe some technology down the road will help prevent burn-in from stuff like this.

I've seen similar stuff happen if I watch 4:3 program for a while. I'll then turn on a 16:9 program and see thin vertical lines where the 4:3 video cutoff. Will simply switching b/w 16:9 and 4:3 programming help prevent the TV from getting this 'burn-in' logos and lines from permanently saving on the screen?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

On your plasma... that is know as image retention.

BURN-IN is a physical non-repairable, nor non-reversable damge to the display unit. (usually in the final layer of the display screen).

This is normal, rare but common enough, for plasma technology.
There is actually a two page description of it in my manual for my plasma.

Best way to get rid of it... throw up a full screen HD channel for a little while.

Depending on the "depth" of the retention, it could go away in a few minutes, or may take 15-30 minutes.

I once left my XBOX turned on, and fell asleep... 3 hours later the title screen, was very well "retained".... watching Discovery HD for a show, cleared the retention.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

Thanks, Earl. Do you think with more networks moving to HD versions, that they may incorporate some sort of technology in the future to 'auto move' the static images occasionally to help prevent retention (or burn-in, for extreme situations)?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

n3ntj said:


> Thanks, Earl. Do you think with more networks moving to HD versions, that they may incorporate some sort of technology in the future to 'auto move' the static images occasionally to help prevent retention (or burn-in, for extreme situations)?


Doubtfull....

I do see more HD networks though, use more translucent "bugs"...

Check the manual of your TV... you should have someting called ORBIT or something similar mode. The TV then shifts the picture so often by a pixel or two... to help lessen the chance of retention.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

I've seen this 'orbit' feature on the Samsung 42" plasma, but didn't notice it in the manual for my Panny 42" plasma. I will look again, though. Thanks.

The retention seems less noticeable for channel logos (since they are more transparent) but its very noticeable after watching a sporting event with the scoreboard banner on the screen all of the time.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

I presume it is one of the reasons why FOX during NFL season, changes the bar color to the primary color of the team with the ball...

Just to change it up enough.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

This is not an HD problem, incidentally... so it has nothing to do with more networks moving to HD broadcasts.

It has to do with the TV technology... CRT (projection or tube types) and Plasma seem to be the worst, if not only, sufferers of burn-in.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

HDMe said:


> This is not an HD problem, incidentally... so it has nothing to do with more networks moving to HD broadcasts.
> 
> It has to do with the TV technology... CRT (projection or tube types) and Plasma seem to be the worst, if not only, sufferers of burn-in.


CRT's are the worst.
Modern generation plasma's are SIGNIFICANTLY less at risk to burn-in then the "reputation" they have....

Early plasma's maybe... but mine is considered a 3rd generation...
And I really do abuse it at times, and don't have a drop of burn in (and I have played 8bit video games on it...


----------



## lemmalone (Jun 28, 2007)

n3ntj said:


> I've seen this 'orbit' feature on the Samsung 42" plasma, but didn't notice it in the manual for my Panny 42" plasma. I will look again, though. Thanks.
> 
> The retention seems less noticeable for channel logos (since they are more transparent) but its very noticeable after watching a sporting event with the scoreboard banner on the screen all of the time.


On my Panasonic 50ph9uk the feature is called "wobbling" and you get to it by pressing "setup" on the remote and then "screensaver." I change the aspect ratio in order to move the images around, and I think that works. Also, I believe that some people use the breakin dvd available through avsforum in order to get rid of images. The dvd cycles a series of colors through the screen.

There is also a Panasonic White Paper that deals with the subject, and I know alot of people adjust their settings to minimize the chance of any real burnin, as opposed to the image retention that you describe. I am too new to post a link, but you can find lots of discussion at avsforum.


----------

